# Hot weather and drinking



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

I have read a useful post on this topic but am still worried that my 12 week old puppy is not drinking enough, particularly in the hot weather. There is plenty of water available for her and she love being in the garden. Any tips? She will suck wet toys and drink dribbling water but seems averse to her bowla. Do all puppies know to drink when they need too?:icon_arrow:


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

When it's really hot you could give her an ice cube. Fun to play with and cool her down and will feel good on sore little gums from teething.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

What do you feed her? Is it wet food? If it is, then this will account for some of her water intake. Poppy was never a great drinker and we were a bit concerned at first especially as out last dog was such a big drinker. She was ok though. Is she weeing ok?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Someone posted about filling an old coke bottle with water and making a few tiny holes in the neck area and then let your pup play with it in the garden - she will probably lick up the water as it dribbles out. Also if you have one of those large plastic trays or an old plastic dog bed you can make some shallow artificial puddles for her to play in. Dropping toys and balls in these puddles will at least keep her mouth moist and will also keep her cool.


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

No, it's dry food Neil and she seems to be weeing OK but not always easy to tell. I am finding various ways of getting moisture into her but like the idea of an old plastic bottle. Thanks


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I would put small ice cubes in large bowls of water and Lexi would bob for them and then Beemer would steal it from her once it was out. They got more water through the process. I got different jello molds to make the cubes as they seemed easier to grip. Also my two preferred to drink the water when it had ice cubes in it during the heat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter (May 31, 2015)

Sorry to hijack the thread but I have a follow up question.

Walter didn't drink before bed. He just didn't seem interested. He's had a big day with his first real walk so he has been exhausted all evening, and the weather is really hot here for the UK. I'm wondering whether other puppy owners are putting water in the crates over night in this weather.


----------



## katiekish (Jun 1, 2015)

We don't put water in Zoe's crate overnight - so she goes around 7 hours without access. I know not everyone thinks this is a good thing to do, but she's never interested before bed and it prevents overnight peeing.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

How about a compromise of an ice cube in the bowl?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I always left mine with access to water - try a rabbit sized bottle that pup can lick the end of? or use a pen around the crate so that the pup can come out of the crate to drink. I do worry in very hot weather whether it gets uncomfortably warm for them and they would appreciate the opportunity to stretch out on cool hard floor rather than be in their cosy warm crates...


----------

